# What is your best trait?



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Most times when we feel bad, all we see are negative things. We, almost always, blame others or ourselves when things go wrong. Thus, we overlook and fail to appreciate the good in all of us.

So without being too shy about it, what can you honestly say is your best trait that you can be proud of and you feel good about yourself thinking about it?


----------



## TheKim450 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I genuinely think that i'm a good person and a good listener. I always try to make people feel better about themselves,listen to their problems an try to help them.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Staying invisible.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a good listener and fun to be around once u get close to me


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I am helpful. I enjoy helping people. Not with my words though. More like helping people do stuff, like physically.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes I m humorous,funny,n good motivator..m the best friend ..m honest..


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for replying to this post. It kinda feels good to think of our good qualities.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

cassandraobrero said:


> Thank you guys for replying to this post. It kinda feels good to think of our good qualities.


Thanking others is alos a good quality of urs n mine tooo


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Now you make me blush!  

Have a great day!


----------



## anabolic2894 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm thoughtful and funny, very hard working when I do have a job and I enjoy helping others.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

cassandraobrero said:


> Now you make me blush!
> 
> Have a great day!


 :haham very good at teasing too


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> :haham very good at teasing too


haha! it's alright


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm good at making others look better by contrast.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Listening - patience


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

josh23 said:


> I'm good at making others look better by contrast.


Thank you for your reply. Please don't get me wrong, just found your comment amusing!

Smile! And if you can't, then, Smile...


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I make nice cakes.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Knife said:


> I make nice cakes.


U make chocolate cake?? I love it


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a good listener. I feel better listening to people than when talking about myself.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Though it surprises people and I don't really like to admit it, I enjoy helping people when I can. I usually help people by using my knowledge or by lending/giving them things or doing things for them, since I'm not very good when it comes to emotional situations.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I can be charming, as I've been told. Im a very helpful guy but I'm realizing that I should help myself first before others.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

i look good enough

dammit, I keep getting the first post on the next page :shock


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I could go on for hours about my negative traits.

As for my positive ones...I have to say I'm a pretty interesting person. And that's got to count for something, right?


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Optimism and sense of humor


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Im a Sexy beast!  ....... ladies.... gentlemen.


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a few im proud of but one good trait i have is helping people without them asking, i can read people pretty good and can tell when they are in distress


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Siringo said:


> i look good enough
> 
> dammit, I keep getting the first post on the next page :shock


you got that right, your a babe


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I learnt to act on the irrational at a young age whatever state I ended up in, it called me to action. The snag is, to unconsciously form rational arguements to contradict towards the end I'd act towards without hesitation. Hmm if that isn't a paradox lol... I can do things that terrify me.


----------



## Hallelujah (Nov 4, 2011)

Hm... I think my dedication and goodness makes me not the worst person in the world


----------



## Wrexx (Apr 8, 2010)

In spite of all my faults I'm pretty damn tenacious


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm extremely dedicated/have a big heart.
That can also be a bad thing(well I guess anything can)...but for the sake of this thread.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

I love very easily.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sense of humor.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Perseverance over tough situations.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn I'm a snappy dresser.


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



0lly said:


> Damn I'm a snappy dresser.


Cool!


----------



## Midna (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm good at listening and helping people feel better about themselves/solve problems. Unfortunately, this can make me come accross as a pushover or a wimp sometimes. oh well :doh


----------



## justbreathe (May 13, 2011)

I'm ridiculously caring for people I love.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Im sexy without even trying. No make up, no fancy clothes, and no expensive beauty rituals, and im sick of all the sexual harrassment on a daily basis. Mostly married men.geez! I just want everyone to leave me alone!
Guess its not a trait, its a curse!


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm open minded!


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Siringo said:


> i look good enough
> 
> dammit, I keep getting the first post on the next page :shock


lol


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i can punch a hole through a gorilla


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

My mind.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a very caring person who always puts people ahead of my own self


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

physical traits


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

headstrong


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I can be really funny.


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

My will power and can do attitude


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I enjoy my silly side


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

The love experienced and expressed with thoughts, words, and actions towards everyone and myself.


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

My creativeness


----------

